# Can we find some ways to trade away Cato, Taylor and Norris?



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't like these 3 overpaid underachievers. In fact I absolutely hate their contracts. I am really convinced that their contracts will kill (maybe are already killing) this team's long-term future. I mean this team nearly has everything in place, a great coach in Jeff Van Gundy, 2 franchise players (or at least potential franchise players) in Yao and Francis. Just how bright our future is if we don't have those horrible contracts...

I don't even mind if it means we have to package any decent assets in our roster bar Yao and Francis (i.e. Griffin, Mobley etc) and get nothing in return just to get rid of them and their contracts. Can anyone figure out some ideas to get rid of them and send it to Carroll Dawson?

Well is Dawson even really smart enough to realize that these 3 players (and more specifically their contracts) are what kill this franchise? I damn hope he does or maybe Les Alexander needs to consider replacing his GM (I mean what exactly good decisions Dawson has ever made for this franchise? I just seem to remember all those bad contracts and draft busts...). :upset:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Norris and Taylor can't be traded. They are tough stains that can't be removed...

But Cato, well I really think if Gumby lobbies hard he can be traded to the East. He's explosive, and would be a strong starting center out East, and if we can package him maybe with Griffin we could get a decent player in return.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

What do you think of griffin + Cato + Mobley+ future 1st round pick for Swift + Earl Watson + Shane Battier + future 1st rounder

You get a big, explosive, athletic pf that can help ming on the boards and u get a back up pg.., a small forward that would know his role.. This way Francis and Ming can dominate the ball something they want..plus a grizzlies first rounder thats anywhere from 10-17.. as you guys are thinking a Ming Dynasty you know that Key role players are needed.. battier and watson would fit that mold..

From the grizzlies perspective they get a strong center in Cato, a great player in Griffin, and a second scoring option in mobley behind Gasol.. The first rounder they'd receive would range between 13-22... Also their draft pick makes more sense this way.. Getting a SG/SF they needed.. this lets Troy bell be the backup pg.. Daythnay would be behind person and mobley which isnt that bad as a rookie.. 

whatcha think..


EDIT: im sure that this trade may need some alterations so feel free to change it to your liking.. unless u like it how it is


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Cato IMO is the best backup C in the league.....he's better than a lot of starting C's. No need to get rid of him...Moochie, on the other hand, can be cut for all I care. Taylor's not bad either...although IMO Griffin or Badiane will be the PF for the future...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cato should not be traded. like hollis said, he is the best backup center in the league. he gets paid more than he's worth, but as long as they will still be able to resign yao when needed, cato should stay a rocket even with his big contract.

taylor also should stay. i wouldn't mind trading him, but he is useful. again, he is overpaided but he fills an important role for the rockets. he gives them some scoring off the bench. at times last season, he was even the go to guy when he was on the court without yao and francis. there is no reason to trade him unless we can get something good or are risking losing yao. and we need him for now incase griffin doesn't improve.

moochie can go. the only problem is, i don't think anyone would want him. hopefully last year was just an off year because 2 years ago, he was a pretty good backup pg. but last year, he was terrible. so he either needs to return to form or leave.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

take Antonio Davis from us


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

This trade would make my day, Pau Gasol+Wesly Person+Earl Watson for Maurice Taylor+Moochie Norris+Eddie Griffin.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> This trade would make my day, Pau Gasol+Wesly Person+Earl Watson for Maurice Taylor+Moochie Norris+Eddie Griffin.


that would make my day too. but there is no way it would ever happen. maybe if gasol broke his leg. taylor, norris, and griffin wouldn't be able to get just gasol. taylor is worth something but because of his big contract, he won't be able to be traded for much. he can either bring lesser value or other big contracts. moochie has very little value at all right now. last year he played terrible. no one really wants him at all. and griffin still has value. he is very young with lots of potential. but no way could he get gasol. throw in badiane and the rockets 1st round pick next year and maybe memphis would look at the trade.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Norris and Taylor can't be traded. They are tough stains that can't be removed...
> 
> But Cato, well I really think if Gumby lobbies hard he can be traded to the East. He's explosive, and would be a strong starting center out East, and if we can package him maybe with Griffin we could get a decent player in return.


Kinda sad eh?  



> Originally posted by <b>Jwill55gRizZ</b>!
> What do you think of griffin + Cato + Mobley+ future 1st round pick for Swift + Earl Watson + Shane Battier + future 1st rounder


I don't think the salaries match in this trade. If they do, I would do it for the Rockets. But unfortunately I think Memphis wouldn't do it. :sigh: 



> Originally posted by <b>-inVINCEible-</b>!
> take Antonio Davis from us


No way. We can't afford to take more bad contracts.



> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> This trade would make my day, Pau Gasol+Wesly Person+Earl Watson for Maurice Taylor+Moochie Norris+Eddie Griffin.


I hope you're Jerry West.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

Mo Taylor is From Michigan buddie. If you don't want I know alot of teams that do.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I proposed this trade before:

Mutombo, a pick (turned out to be Zoran Plannic) for Mobley, Cato, Taylor.

I still like this trade from both sides.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I proposed this trade before:
> 
> Mutombo, a pick (turned out to be Zoran Plannic) for Mobley, Cato, Taylor.
> ...


If you're a Nets fan, you sure do.... I wouldn't trade Mobley for Planinic, or either Cato or Taylor for Mutombo...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> This trade would make my day, Pau Gasol+Wesly Person+Earl Watson for Maurice Taylor+Moochie Norris+Eddie Griffin.


wouldnt it make every rockets fan day. no better yet, week. that trade is so awesome for them.

francis
mobley
posey
gasol
yao

AND watson and person off the bench. 

3 All-Star Caliber players, franchise, gasol and yao. Will be better than nash, finley and nowitzki in the future.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I proposed this trade before:
> 
> Mutombo, a pick (turned out to be Zoran Plannic) for Mobley, Cato, Taylor.
> ...


This would be a cap clearing move. Deke's contract expires in 2 years and until then we would have little use for him... Rocket's struggled enough with Cato, Taylor and Mobley on the team and now without them they are supposed to go to greater heights? No need the Rocket's need to clear cap, be bottom dwellers or borderline playoff teams for 2 more years then pursue a decent FA after Yao's extension... Furthermore, management has made it clear, and the Rocket's fans also know that the potential and waiting has been going on long enough now, they need results ASAP.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I proposed this trade before:
> 
> Mutombo, a pick (turned out to be Zoran Plannic) for Mobley, Cato, Taylor.
> ...


Actually I kinda like this trade.

But I suspect that the Nets can get more than our crap with Mutombo's expiring contract.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> This would be a cap clearing move. Deke's contract expires in 2 years and until then we would have little use for him... Rocket's struggled enough with Cato, Taylor and Mobley on the team and now without them they are supposed to go to greater heights? No need the Rocket's need to clear cap, be bottom dwellers or borderline playoff teams for 2 more years then pursue a decent FA after Yao's extension... Furthermore, management has made it clear, and the Rocket's fans also know that the potential and waiting has been going on long enough now, they need results ASAP.


So our win/loss depend on the presense of Cato, Taylor and Mobley? Are you being sacrastic?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The trade I suggested could be one of those 'addition-by-subtraction' moves. Other than the fact the Rockets will saved countless $$$ after Mutombo's contract expires in 2 years, by moving Mobley the Rockets will clearly be identified as Yao-Francis team, not Francis-Mobley-then-Yao team. That's the road they should take eventually: move Mobley out of SL of Rockets, be it to bench or by trade.

That perhaps is one of the better trade for Rockets if you're talking about getting rid of both Cato and Taylor's contracts and better team chemistry --- all in one trade. If it is still not enough, than take out Plannic and throw-in Jason Collins (or rights to Nenad Kristic but I doubt since he's so highly rated now) and/or a future first. That should do it.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> So our win/loss depend on the presense of Cato, Taylor and Mobley? Are you being sacrastic?


Yes it depends on the presence of Cato, Taylor and Mobley, you think we would be better off with Dikembe Mutumbo instead for the next 2 years and then we can be under the cap just enough so we can sign players that will give us the same output we had with Mobley Cato and Taylor? Every Rocket fan knows Alexander isn't waiting any more. This trade will never happen.

MightyReds - Better team chemistry? Deke could play 15 minutes a game, and Planinic could be a flop for all we know. Instead we lose the very tradeable Mobley, explosive Cato who really is more worthy than you think and Mo Taylor who is terrible but atleast will give us some scoring depth? I don't like it. This team has already been established as the Yao team feat. Stevie Francis the second Gumby became coach.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

By holding onto Cato's and Taylor's contracts, do you think we have enough money to resign Griffin and Yao? We will be SOOOOO over the luxury tax threshold then. And please don't think that Les Alexander isn't aware of the luxury tax thing.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> By holding onto Cato's and Taylor's contracts, do you think we have enough money to resign Griffin and Yao? We will be SOOOOO over the luxury tax threshold then. And please don't think that Les Alexander isn't aware of the luxury tax thing.


Don't forget we will probably hang on to Rice's expiring contract, and Cato can be traded away any time to team's with expiring contract's lacking depth or a starter in the post.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> MightyReds - Better team chemistry? Deke could play 15 minutes a game, and Planinic could be a flop for all we know. Instead we lose the very tradeable Mobley, explosive Cato who really is more worthy than you think and Mo Taylor who is terrible but atleast will give us some scoring depth? I don't like it. This team has already been established as the Yao team feat. Stevie Francis the second Gumby became coach.


Better team chemistry comes from the omission of Mobley from SL, that is what I meant.

Personally and honestly, I would suggest the Rockets stay put this summer if they can convince Mobley to take a much lesser role or move to bench. Cato and Taylor are allright players that fit in Rockets rotations. I actually think Taylor can become the type of banger Yao needs if he sets his mind on it. However, both players are grossly overpaid with no guarantee that they will pan out as expected. I proposed the trade with the understanding that they can do better by just not doing it but if Mobley wants out, or if JVG wants Mobley out, then they can get rid of him along with two super overpaid players for a IMO still useful (in limited action) C who is going to be a good mentor for Yao and a PG/SG who's game compliments Francis very well.

I took a quick glance at Rockets salary situation and realized they are actually in a pretty decent situation. They will not have any cap room to sign impact FAs next few years but Cato and Mobley come off the book the year Yao gets his first max deal, then Taylor and Norris come off a year later. They might struggle though in 05/06 and 06/07. As for next 3 years, their salary look like this:

*2003/2004*
C - Yao and Cato combined earn $11.5 m --> very good deal for a top C and a top backup C
PF - Griffin and Taylor get $10 m --> a little bit overpaid but if both of them show growth then it's swalloable
SF - James Posey and Nachbar get let say $7 m (Posey at 5.5) --> Good
SG - Cuttino Mobley + ??? for $6 --> excellent deal if Mobley takes a back seat
PG - Steve Francis + Moochie Norris for $14 m --> Acceptable.

Then in next 2 years the $$$ grow accordingly. They won't be able to sign any FA. (They have MLE every year but I doubt they will use it because their total salaries will always be right around the luxury tax threshold) But the talents are there. If everyone pans out, they might not need any dealing!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

^ The thing is that no way can everyone pan out as we hope and expect (Cato, Taylor and Mobley are at or near 30, they are going to get worse as years go by, certainly not going to get better). We need impact FAs as much as anyone or we are at best a 1st round team even if we can make the playoffs by holding on this whole roster.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

^^^You're right it is impossible for everyone to pan out. But if Yao and Francis become true franchise players then they don't need anything impact. All the other players could become very very good role players. Let hope everthing goes Houston's way, although I know it is unlikely.


----------

